# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  من اعجب واغرب الاحكام الامريكية

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اعجب واغرب احكام امريكية
فقد نشأت في عام 1992 مسابقة في أمريكا سميت مسابقة (ستيلا) لاختيار أعجب وأغرب القضايا التي يصدر فيها حكم من المحاكم، وسميت تلك الجائزة باسم السيدة (ستيلا ليبيك) حيث ذهبت في ذلك العام إلى أحد فروع مطاعم ماكدونالد في ولاية نيومكسيكو حيث تناولت وجبة ثم طلبت فنجاناً من القهوة، وأثناء تناوله أسقطته على فخذيها فأصيبت بحروق متوسطة، وبالرغم من أن السيدة (ستيلا) هي التي تسببت في سقوط القهوة الساخنة على جسمها، فإنها سارعت إلى رفع دعوى قضائية ضد المطعم مطالبة بتعويضها عن (الأضرار الجسدية والمعنوية) التي لحقت بها، والغريب والعجيب في الأمر أن المحكمة التي نظرت تلك الدعوى قررت أحقية العجوز ستيلا في الحصول على تعويض مادي مقداره 2.9 مليون دولار أمريكي عداً ونقداً، وهو مبلغ يعادل ديات مائة رجل ورجلين عندنا، ومنذ ذلك الوقت 1992 بدأت وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية في إطلاق اسم (جائزة ستيلا) على أي دعوى قضائية يكسبها رافعها، على الرغم من سخافة وغرابة دعواه، التي يكون هو السبب في حدوث الأضرار التي لحقت به، التي يجب في معظمها النظر إلى رافع الدعوى على أنه مجرم تجب معاقبته بدلاً من مكافأته. 

وفي عام 2006م كان هناك عدد من الدعاوى القضائية الغريبة والعجيبة التي صدر بشأنها حكم من المحاكم الأمريكية وكسبها رافعوها دون وجه حق من وجهة نظر الرأي العام الذي شارك في التصويت على غرابة تلك الأحكام، وحصل أصحاب تلك القضايا على تعويضات ضخمة لينضموا بذلك إلى قافلة الفائزين ب(جوائز ستيلا) ذات السمعة السيئة.. وتم الإعلان عن الدعاوى القضائية التي احتلت المراكز الخمسة الأولى بجدارة، من قبل المشاركين في الاستفتاء من الجمهور، ولكثرة تلك القضايا فقد تقاسمت المركز الخامس ثلاث دعاوى بعد أن أسفرت المفاضلة بينها عن أن أي واحدة منها لا تقل غرابةً وشذوذاً عن أختها. 

وفيما يلي سرد توضيحي للفائزين ب(جوائز ستيلا 2006) لأغرب الأحكام القضائية، وأكثرها شذوذاً من وجهة نظر المشاركين في الاستفتاء على تلك القضايا، وسوف نبدأ بالمركز الخامس وننتهي بالمركز الأول. 

المركز الخامس: بموجب حكم قضائي حصلت كاثلين روبرتسون (من أوستن، تكساس) على تعويض مالي مقداره ثمانمائة ألف دولار أمريكي، وذلك بعد أن أصيبت بكسر في عظم كاحلها بسبب سقوطها لدى تعثرها في طفل عمره سنتان كان يجري في داخل متجر للأثاث المنزلي، وسبب ذلك الحكم صدمة شديدة لمالكي المتجر، ذلك أن الطفل لم يكن سوى ابن المدعية كاثيلن روبرتسون!! 

المركز الخامس (مشترك): أصدرت محكمة في مدينة لوس أنجلس حكماً لصالح كارل ترومان (19 عاماً) وهو الحكم الذي ألزم جارته بدفع تعويض مالي مقداره أربعة وسبعون ألف دولار أمريكي، إضافة إلى تكاليف علاجه، وذلك بعد أن دهست إحدى يديه بإطار سيارتها عندما كان منهمكاً آنذاك في محاولة سرقة طاسات إطارات سيارة جارته التي كانت جالسة خلف مقود السيارة دون أن يلاحظها أو تلاحظه، وكانت تستعد للذهاب إلى عملها فكانت النتيجة أنها دهست يده دون أن تنتبه إلى وجوده أصلاً!! 

المركز الخامس (مشترك) : بعد أن انتهى اللص ديكسون من سرقة بعض محتويات أحد المنازل في مدينة بريستول، حاول أن يخرج عن طريق المرآب (الكراج) إلا أنه لم يستطع لأن عطلاً مفاجئاً أصاب جهاز التشغيل الآلي الخاص بباب الكراج، ولم يستطع اللص أن يعود أدراجه إلى داخل المنزل لأنه كان قد أقفل الباب الذي يفصل بين المنزل وموقف السيارة الداخلي، ولأن أصحاب المنزل كانوا مسافرين في إجازة لمدة عشرة أيام، فإن ذلك اللص بقي محبوساً في داخل ذلك المكان لمدة ثمانية أيام متتالية، عاش خلالها على بعض المشروبات الغازية، وطعام كلاب جاف كان مخزناً هناك، وبعد خروجه من السجن الذي أوقع نفسه فيه بسبب جريمة السرقة، رفع ديكسون دعوى قضائية ضد شركة التأمين المسؤولة عن ذلك المنزل حيث طالب فيها بتعويضه عن الآلام والأضرار النفسية التي لحقت به بسبب العطل المفاجئ الذي أصاب جهاز تشغيل باب الكراج الآلي، والمدهش في الأمر هو أن المحكمة التي نظرت تلك الدعوى استجابت لمطالب اللص وأصدرت حكماً يلزم شركة التأمين بدفع نصف مليون دولار أمريكي لديكسون على سبيل التعويض!!! إنها دعوة غير مباشرة لإعادة الكرة من قبل غيره من المجرمين، وفي ذلك الحكم تفريط في حقوق الأبرياء من أجل المجرمين!!! 

المركز الرابع: حصل المدعو (جيري ويليامز) بناء على حكم قضائي على تعويض مالي مقداره أربعة عشر ألف وخمسمائة دولار، بالإضافة إلى تكاليف علاجه بعد أن تسلل إلى داخل حديقة منزل أحد جيرانه فهاجمه كلب جاره وعض مؤخرته، مع العلم أن ذلك الكلب كان مربوطاً بسلسلة في داخل سور الحديقة. 

وكان ويليامز قد طالب في دعواه التي رفعها ضد جاره بالحصول على تعويض مقداره خمسين ألف دولار، إلا أن المحكمة خفضت ذلك المبلغ، وقالت في حيثيات حكمها أنها وضعت في الاعتبار أن ويليامز ربما يكون قد استفز الكلب عند قفزه إلى داخل الحديقة من فوق السور كما أنه أطلق النار على الكلب من بندقية صيد إلا أنه لم يصبه!!!، إن إطلاق النار من بندقية صيد أكثر من عملية استفزاز للكلب، والقضية الأساس هي انتهاك حرمة بيت الجار، ودخوله إليه لسبب غير معروف وغير مشروع!! 

المركز الثالث: كان هذا المركز من نصيب (آمبر كارسون) بعد أن حصلت على تعويض مالي مقداره أكثر من مائة وثلاثة عشر ألف دولار من أحد المطاعم في مدينة فيلادلفيا، وذلك بعد أن تزحلقت وسقطت على أرضية المطعم التي كانت مبللة بمشروب غازي كان قد انسكب عليها للتو، وأصيبت (كارسون) بكسر في أسفل الظهر جراء ذلك الحادث، إلا أن العجب والدهشة والغرابة تظهر عندما نعلم أن (السبب) الذي أدى إلى بلل أرضية المطعم بالمشروب الغازي، فقبل الحادث بنصف دقيقة، نشبت مشادة بين كارسون وصديقها فما كان منها إلا أن قذفت المشروب الغازي في وجهه فتناثر الشراب على الأرضية ثم حدث ما حدث، ولا يسع المتابع إلا أن يقول هكذا العدالة وإلا فلا، ولا أدري بماذا كانت ستحكم المحكمة لذلك الصديق الذي تلقى وجهه المشروب الغازي من تلك اليد الناعمة الحسناء. 

المركز الثاني: كان من نصيب (كارا وولتون)، من ولاية ديلاوير، التي رفعت دعوى قضائية ضد ملهى ليلي بعد أن سقطت وكسرت اثنتين من أسنانها الأمامية في أثناء محاولتها الخروج عبر إحدى نوافذ حمامات الملهى، وعلى الرغم من أنها كانت تحاول أن تهرب عبر النافذة، كي تتهرب من دفع الحساب المستحق عليها للملهى، فإن المحكمة التي نظرت دعواها حكمت على الملهى الليلي بدفع اثني عشر ألف دولار تعويضاً على الأضرار التي تعرضت لها، بالإضافة إلى دفع تكاليف معالجة أسنانها!! 

المركز الأول: فازت بالمركز الأول قضية (ميرف غرازينسكي) التي تعيش في ولاية أوكلاهوما، فقد استحقت المركز الأول عن جدارة واستحقاق بعد أن اشترت منزلا متنقلا يبلغ طوله نحو عشرة أمتار وانطلقت به على إحدى الطرق السريعة حيث ضبطت جهاز التحكم في السرعة على 115 كيلومترا في الساعة، ثم غادرت مقصورة القيادة وتوجهت إلى المطبخ في المؤخرة، كي تصنع لنفسها وجبة خفيفة، وبطبيعة الحال فقد انحرفت العربة تدريجياً عن الطريق وارتطمت بحاجز إسمنتي لتنقلب رأساً على عقب، ونجت (غرازينسكي) من ذلك الحادث، ونجا من كان يسير في الطريق بسيارته، ولكن السيدة رفعت دعوى قضائية ضد الشركة المصنعة للمنزل، متهمة الشركة بأنها ارتكبت إهمالاً جسيماً لأنها (لم تشرح بوضوح في كتيب التشغيل إلى أنه لا يجوز للمستخدم أن يغادر مقعد القيادة تاركاً مهمة توجيه المركبة لجهاز التحكم الآلي)!! إنه منطق عبقري ومقنع بلا شك!!!. وبعد نظر تلك الدعوى، قررت المحكمة أنه يحق للمدعية أن تحصل على تعويض مقداره مليون وسبعمائة وخمسين ألف دولار من تلك الشركة، بالإضافة إلى منزل متنقل جديد عوضاً عن الذي تحطم في الحادث. 

وثمة اضافة لما سبق تلك القضية المشهورة التي رفعتها سيدة أصيبت بالسرطان على إحدى شركات التبغ، وحصلت بموجبها على حكم قضائي يقضي بدفع ما يقارب ثلاثة بلايين دولار لتلك السيدة، وقبله بسنوات مضت*** تناقلت وسائل الإعلام خبر رفع دعوى على شخص كان يجلس في مقعد خلف إحدى السيدات المعمرات في إحدى دور السينما، وعطس ذلك الرجل، وفي تلك الليلة مرضت السيدة، ونقلت إلى المستشفى وهناك وافاها أجلها، فما كان من أسرتها إلا أن رفعوا قضية ضد ذلك الرجل الذي كان يجلس خلفها، فعطسته كانت سبب وفاة السيدة!! 

منقول

*

----------

